# Power problems



## CamperJoe (May 23, 2021)

First time camper owner here. Learning a little at a time. Frustrating but fun.
I have a 1984 Fleetwood Terry. Shore power runs everything. Bought new 6V batteries for dry camping. Wired them correctly and they are charged but absolutely no power comes from them into the camper. No lights, no water pump, nothing. I replaced the wire and the inline fuse and still nothing. Any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## maxLak (May 28, 2021)

I think it is not a big issue now.
This is the solution https://amzn.to/3c3mLPp


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

did you install a inverter in line?


----------



## travis.farmer (Jun 26, 2021)

only thing i can think of... some campers use a frame-ground for the batteries to save on wire. maybe a bad ground?

~Travis


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

you do have a fuse panel don't you check your fuses


----------

